# Hello Newbie waiting for IVF Wales treatment



## maybe2015 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello! new here and looking for buddies. 

we were referred for treatment at IVF Wales back in October 2013 we had our initial consultation with the clinic and consultant in July and was told we would start treatment in November. I phoned a few weeks ago to check where we were and have been told we probably won’t start until March 2015 now    the delay is due to staffing issues and the consultant being off sick for three months. I'm not sure that we would have been told unless I had rang to check what was happening. 

Is anyone else here due for treatment soon/next year and in Cardiff?


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Maybe2015

I've already had my two cycles at IVF Wales and I had to chase them for everything because I was quite frequently forgotten about and that was nothing to do with staffing issues or a consultant being off sick. 

If you are prepared to travel to Neath to their other clinic, I believe there may be a shorter waiting list.  Might be worth contacting them and asking about that.

Good luck!

Sara. xx


----------



## maybe2015 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks Sara, and sorry for the late reply! 

We had to re do initial our tests (his three times and mine twice) because they seemed to lose the results somewhere between the GP and clinic. He had to go to the clinic to pick up his semen results to take to the GP so that the GP could explain the results to us because twice we'd turn up at appointment and they were not on the system. I then had a letter from the clinic asking the GP to arrange all my initial tests again so in the end I went to the GP had all my previous results printed off and took them up to the clinic for our initial consultation and handed them to the consultant. then as we were leaving the nurse said I needed to do the clamidia one again because they had no record of it even though I had a copy of the results in my hand!?. I really dont want to moan, we're lucky we can have free treatment on the NHS and I know they are really busy, I just want others to know they must chase to avoid dissapointment!  

We were told that when we do get invited back to watch the presentation that is when we'll be offered the option Neath.. 

Is it true its all a lot more organised once you're in there starting treatment?

thanks for your input 

J xx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

Just doing some late night reading and thought I would reply too.

We got referred in January 2012 and were not seen till January 2014 so be prepared for a very long wait. I started to chase them after 16 months of waiting and chased every month and finally started ivf/icsi in April 2014.

We didn't have any option to transfer to Neath and everything moved really quickly. 
Unfortunately for us it wasn't very organised and my treatment was stopped April 2014. I didn't have any contact until November and that was only because I sent in an email to the manager. My records showed I should of had an appointment after my treatment was stopped etc. I'm now starting it all over again and really hope things have changed.

Good luck  xx


----------

